# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Eve Online

## midi2304

Just wondering if there are any other Eve players here in Caithness?

----------


## locini

Yup ive been playing on and off for a long time got around 140 mil skillpoints now.

Been into most things in game (Wormhole, low, null mostly pvp) however right now im concentrating on Indy to get a decent ISK stream coming in for my pew.

----------


## midi2304

> Yup ive been playing on and off for a long time got around 140 mil skillpoints now.Been into most things in game (Wormhole, low, null mostly pvp) however right now im concentrating on Indy to get a decent ISK stream coming in for my pew.


 Ha nice! We need to meet for a beer next time I am back onshore. I'm Xander Phoena in game - fly with PL and run www.crossingzebras.com as well as being on CSM9. Off to Reykjavik for the CSM Winter Summit in two weeks! Who you flying with at the moment? You ever get to Fanfest? I was there in 2013 and will be going again in March. Was down at Nottingham for the EVE_NT meet a few months back. Drove all the way down and back from Caithness  :Grin:

----------


## locini

PM'd you...

----------


## Valiant209

Havnt played in over a year. Used to be a waffle nice to know other people up here play it.

----------


## midi2304

> Havnt played in over a year. Used to be a waffle nice to know other people up here play it.


You were a Waffle? You know Apothne? He writes for me over at CZ now. Fly out to Reykjavik tomorrow for the CSM9 Winter Summit.

----------


## Shaggy

Guess i better go have a quiet snigger to myself then :-)   O7

----------


## Valiant209

Ahh yes apothne went on a few of his fleets. Had to leave because of work but felt more at home as a waffle as i did when i was a member of the UKC.

----------


## midi2304

> Guess i better go have a quiet snigger to myself then :-)   O7


???? How do you mean?

----------


## Shaggy

SNIGGERDLY ! It was meant as a joke pun on Apothne's corp name :-). 

I know of Apothne but never spoke to him or flew with him or the corp. Eve is such a big game but it's like living in Wick, if you forget what you are doing, someone will come along and remind you (at least in Wick they don't kill you and steal your loot though). 7 years, numerous breaks and currently training for god knows what, i need to remind myself why i play the game every time i log in. Tried it all, lost it all, rage quit god knows how many times yet i still come back to it.

----------


## midi2304

> SNIGGERDLY ! It was meant as a joke pun on Apothne's corp name :-). 
> 
> I know of Apothne but never spoke to him or flew with him or the corp. Eve is such a big game but it's like living in Wick, if you forget what you are doing, someone will come along and remind you (at least in Wick they don't kill you and steal your loot though). 7 years, numerous breaks and currently training for god knows what, i need to remind myself why i play the game every time i log in. Tried it all, lost it all, rage quit god knows how many times yet i still come back to it.


Ah, got you. I'm in SNIGG too  :Smile: 

It's the best game. Just the best. Sending this reply from a hotel room after a very drunken night with CCPs Rise, Fozzie, Mimic, Foxfour, Logibro and Cognac here in Reykjavik last night. Hard work starts with the Summit on Tuesday.

----------


## midi2304

I'm offshore right now but wife was telling me I'm in yesterday's Courier about being on CSM9 and my recent trip to CCP HQ for the Winter Summit a couple of weeks back.

----------


## Hannah121

Oh good old Rose online! I played that back before World of Warcraft came in to my life....It is still taking over my life.

----------


## Valiant209

so thinking of coming back and causing some havoc as long as waffles still have their nomad policy. if not not sure what ill do

----------


## midi2304

> so thinking of coming back and causing some havoc as long as waffles still have their nomad policy. if not not sure what ill do


Failing that, PL now have another group open to anyone to join called Pandemic Horde. If you need a hook up, let me know in game (Xander Phoena) and I can connect you with the guys who run it.

----------


## Valiant209

already in the horde. waffle recruiter put me there for a couple weeks to get back into the swing of things and then once im back up to scratch ill be waffling. hit me in game if you like (kalosos)

----------


## midi2304

> already in the horde. waffle recruiter put me there for a couple weeks to get back into the swing of things and then once im back up to scratch ill be waffling. hit me in game if you like (kalosos)


Will do as soon as I am back on dry land but I am stuck offshore for the next two weeks. Should you need something good to read / listen to, can I recommend my website / podcast www.crossingzebras.com  :Wink:

----------


## Valiant209

will give it a look mate. when you get back we can grab a couple beers in thurso.

----------


## midi2304

> will give it a look mate. when you get back we can grab a couple beers in thurso.


Should be back two weeks today fingers crossed. Already met Locini from earlier on in this thread in Thurso for a few beers.

----------


## Valiant209

nice maybe have a mini eve meet lol

----------

